# Blue screen on start up after memory upgrade



## Stonicus (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a Macbook pro, 15.4 inch 1.86 core duo. I tried to upgrade the memory from 1gb to 2 gb. When I turned it back on, all I got was a solid blue screen after start up.....what can I do?


----------



## Randy Singer (Jul 31, 2009)

Stonicus said:


> I have a Macbook pro, 15.4 inch 1.86 core duo. I tried to upgrade the memory from 1gb to 2 gb. When I turned it back on, all I got was a solid blue screen after start up.....what can I do?



Usually a blue screen on startup is due to a logon item incompatibility:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh2235.html

However, since this started right after upgrading your RAM, the logical thing to do would be to remove and re-seat the new RAM to see if that helps.  

If it does not, I would remove the new RAM, reinstall the old RAM, and see if that helped.  If it does, I would return the new RAM for a replacement, as it is likely defective.


----------

